# baby leopards



## dcoolguy68 (Oct 15, 2008)

does anyone know where I can get a Leopard hatchling in southern california? thank you.


----------



## agiletorts (Oct 18, 2008)

Seems like there are lots of leopard breeders in SoCal and so many reptiles stores to choose as well. You could also check Kingsnake or CL or post it here at Wanted section.


----------



## TortGirl (Oct 19, 2008)

If you are looking for a small reptile store you may want to check out Amazon Reptiles. They have a store in Covina and Montclair. My boyfriend bought a wood turtle from them almost a year ago. The turtle is doing great. Here is the website http://www.amazonreptile.com/main_2.php3?section=t&full

Good luck in your search.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Oct 20, 2008)

Jerry Gach who is on Kingsnake.com and who is a member of the Silicon Valley Turtle and Tortoise Club has a handful of Pardalis Pardalis Babies. I think he wants $250 ea for them. Send me an email to [email protected] and I can forward your request to him if interested.


----------



## dcoolguy68 (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, they're really expensive! i didnt know they would cost so much.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2008)

dcoolguy68 said:


> wow, they're really expensive! i didnt know they would cost so much.



I had to sell my last few babies for $50 apiece because I couldn't find buyers. Too bad you weren't in the market a few months ago.

Yvonne


----------



## purpod (Oct 20, 2008)

Hiya CoolD,

That is a very steep price to pay; $250.00 is the average retail price. If I were you, I'd wait til the next So. Cal. reptile show or get one from Yvonne when she has more babies ~ 

I just got another Leopard Babe at the Rep. show in Anaheim and I only paid $125.00 for him.

And hey, Yvonne, next time you have leopards to hand over, lemme know; I'll make the drive up to your place for sure! LOL, dang, woman, only $50. a piece!! {drool is now killing my keyboard }

Purpod


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2008)

purpod said:


> Hiya CoolD,
> And hey, Yvonne, next time you have leopards to hand over, lemme know; I'll make the drive up to your place for sure!
> Purpod



I adopted (and by "adopted" I mean no cost, not "selling") out my male and two of the females, only have two females left, so there will be no more babies! I thought I would be able to sell babies and have the $$ generated pay for some of the costs of running the rescue. It didn't happen, so thought it would be prudent to thin down.

Yvonne


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Oct 21, 2008)

emysemys said:


> purpod said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya CoolD,
> ...



Yvonne, 

Do you want to adopt the other two females out?


----------



## agiletorts (Oct 21, 2008)

dcoolguy68 said:


> wow, they're really expensive! i didnt know they would cost so much.



JG has pardalis pardalis babies, which typically more expensive as they are rare. Pardalis babcocki should be cheaper, at least for now. But in the future who knows as a lot of people that I know now are breeding pardalis pardalis and the market will be flooded with their babies soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2008)

MONGO said:


> Do you want to adopt the other two females out?



No, one of them is a permanent foster (the owner, my friend, had to move to an apartment and no yard) and the other is "special" because she came to me all the way from Cincinnati and I've formed an attachment to her.

Yvonne


----------



## dcoolguy68 (Oct 21, 2008)

Idk what the difference between the 2 species are but i want these 









or ones that look like these


Who's JG by the way?
My AIM is DCoolguy68 if anyone wants to speak further details.


----------



## dcoolguy68 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention that I was looking for breeders for next year, around this time to purchase them... my parents would kill me if i bought 2 more right now since i've only had my sulcatas for a month lol.


----------



## tortoiselady528 (Oct 23, 2008)

All the pictures you attatched look like Pardalis babcocki, which are currently the cheaper of the two on the market.


----------



## dcoolguy68 (Oct 23, 2008)

really? they look like the more expensive kind lol


----------



## tortoiselady528 (Oct 24, 2008)

No, one of the main differences of the two are the twin spots on scutes of Pardalis Pardalis hatchlings, while the Pardalis Babcocki have one or no spots on their scutes.
This article isn't the best, but goes into a little detail at the beginning.
http://www.dewsburycrafts.co.za/leopard_tortoise.htm


----------

